# will it work ?



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

I just bought atlas beginners code 83 track set . 18" turn radias on it . So my question is since i have a 4-6-2 loc. Will this work or not ? I called my local hobby store and they said it would . But then agian i asked a local train builder and he that it needed to be a 22" radias turns . So do i get a small engine or what do i do? Any feed back would be great news for me . Thank you. P/S this is a 4x6 ho scale layout . First time building one in a really long time .


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It should be just fine, most of them were built to take those turns.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can use 22" radius track on a 4x6 table. I use one at the local flea market that I built. No turnouts though, just a basic oval.

I do have a 4-6-2 Brass that came with a small typed instruction to use only on 24" radius.

I have bigger locos that do run on 18" though. It all depends on the manufacturer. My Athearn Blue Box SD40-2 does have flange squeal on 18" radius track, but it does work, but I have to take it slowly through, or it will derail.


----------

